# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] mise en forme d'un champs texte en fonction des donnes

## niPrM

Bonjour, 
voici mon problme:
Dans ma source de donne j'ai des booleens.
Dans mon report j'ai plusieurs champs texte.
Je voudrai qu'en fonction de l'etat des booleens (true/false) le texte contenu dans les champs texte soit barr ou non.
Je ne vois pas de bouton formule dans l'onglet police...
Est-ce ralisable?

----------


## kartben

> Bonjour, 
> [...]Je voudrai qu'en fonction de l'etat des booleens (true/false) le texte contenu dans les champs texte soit barr ou non.
> Je ne vois pas de bouton formule dans l'onglet police...
> Est-ce ralisable?



Je pense que si tu mets en forme ton texte avec la balise HTML 

<STRIKE> a devrait le faire, mmmh non ?

hope it helps...
Benj

----------


## L.nico

C'est faisable mais il faut ruser un peu ....
C'est une solution embetante mais ce que tu veux faire est  priori impossible.
Sauf que ...
Tu cres une formule qui contient autant de caractres "*_*" que la longueur de ta valeur champ.
Tu la pose exactement au dessus de ton champ.
Et tu utilises ton boolen pour afficher ou pas ta formule qui contient un trait de longueur variable.
Seul problme c'est que si tu utilises des polices  longueur variable,
la longueur de ton trait peut tre un peu diffrente de celle de ton texte ...
Mais bon c'est la seule solution qui me vient  l'esprit.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## kartben

heu heu , en fait dans mon CR pour .NET y a carrment une case  cocher "Barr", dans les options de mise en forme.. avec le bouton formule  ct, donc j'imagine que si tu mets comme formule ton boolen a doit coller

mais ptt je dis n'imp car *L.nico* a l'air d'avoir dj rencontr le pb puisqu'il te propose ce "contournement bidouillesque"   ::lol::

----------


## niPrM

arf j'ai pas de bouton de formule a cot moi...  ::(:  
bon je vais essayer de bidouiller   ::):   ::wink::  
merci

----------


## niPrM

ou encore plus simple:
je met deuc champs textes l'un par dessus l'autre comme le disait L.Nico sauf que le premier contient le texte et le deuxime le mme texte mais barr. Puis suivant la valeur de mon booleen j'affiche le champs correspondant.
Per contre je sais pas comment afficher ou non un objet en fonction d'un champs...
he oui je debute sur CR...

----------


## L.nico

Dans le format du Champ2
Onglet Commun
On peut affecter une formule  "Supprimer"
Et l dedans on ecrit un truc du genre (Syntaxe Crystal)



```
If Champ1='' then True else False
```

----------

